# Linux



## Modo (13. Februar 2001)

Hi Leute!
Ich habe mir vor kurzem SuSe Linux auf meinem Rechner Installiert, musste aber feststellen, dass es ja komplett anders als Win ist!
Ich kann gerade noch die KDE (KDM?) Oberfläche starten, aber viel mehr bekomme ich dann auch nicht hin!
Ich wollte nur mal so fragen, ob es wohl irgendwelche tutorials im internet gibt, in denen der Linuxeinstieg einwenig erläutert wird!
Ich hoffe, mir kann einer von euch helfen!!
Tüss
Modo


----------



## ToniCE (23. Februar 2001)

*fang mal hier an...*

http://www.linuxfibel.de/


----------

